# autoslam



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

please tell me someone out there has this thing? it looks crazy expensive and way high tech. but i totally want one now.

autoslam.com


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> please tell me someone out there has this thing? it looks crazy expensive and way high tech. but i totally want one now.
> 
> autoslam.com


If your willing to spend your money on that, then I have some really sexy sheep to sell you:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG, Clever machine but who would want one?? Not even me, What would that thing weigh?? It needs robot arms to put the bead on itself so we can sit back and have a beer, Amen Capt 

And Mudstar wont ask for an opinion 2buck, hes a drywall master havent you heard :yawn:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> If your willing to spend your money on that, then I have some really sexy sheep to sell you:whistling2:


 I'm Listening.....:brows:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

sure does look awful clean for a taping tool

a foreman for one of the companies I used to sub work off of said they got to demo one on a job....they go through a lot of no coat so a rep brought one out to try...wasn't my job unfortunately, but he said it was faster...but the problem was long runs..as you know, no coat turns into a noodle once you put mud on it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I'm Listening.....:brows:


rubber boots, Velcro gloves, near the edge of a cliff, and don't wear pants with a zipper,,,,,,,,,,,,, The sound will scare them away:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> rubber boots, Velcro gloves, near the edge of a cliff, and don't wear pants with a zipper,,,,,,,,,,,,, The sound will scare them away:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/auto-slam-547/

This guy said his company has one. It's an old thread. 5,000.00 for a machine to put bead on, though...

And the last post by this guy was in 2009.
Spent too much on tools??


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/auto-slam-547/
> 
> This guy said his company has one. It's an old thread. 5,000.00 for a machine to put bead on, though...
> 
> ...


5000?! holy crap. can get some pretty badass auto tools for 5000.


----------

